

Atom.io - buf
http://atom.io

======
voltagex_
I'm not sure if you are the author, but I get some kind of failure page and
redirected to
[https://atom.io/auth/failure?message=invalid_credentials&str...](https://atom.io/auth/failure?message=invalid_credentials&strategy=github)

~~~
officialjunk
this is a github project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7302941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7302941)

